# oakland county 12pt



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

nice oakland county buck.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice buck

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Is it just the camera angle or,,, will that mount "flush" on the wall?? Seems like it would be looking down at the ground,, or is that how it's supposed to be??


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

it is called a wall pedestal mount. it is mounted flush on the wall. that is how it is supposed to be.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I like that pose. The last few deer Rolly did for me were mounted that way.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

another fine job fish patrol. i like that pose to. it is sumpin different. am lookin forward to doin one of those pedastal type mounts. maybe if i get a decent one this year


----------



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

Heres a couple of pictures of an 8 point I shot in archery season in Oakland county 22 yrs. ago (11-13-89 11:06 am). You sure grow some nice big bucks in Oakland co. This is the first buck I ever mounted (this is what sparked my interest in taxidermy in the first place, and I am still full time today), and keep in mind this mount is 22 yrs old !


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice buck waterfowl artist! that mount looks great for a 1st and done 22 yrs ago WOW!!!


----------

